
Free Lectures on Professional Open Robotic Development with Autoware/ROS2 - protontypes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTmlhvlmcf8&t=67s
======
protontypes
More information here: [https://www.apex.ai/autoware-
course](https://www.apex.ai/autoware-course)

